# Preferred Substrate for Scorps?



## Arachno Kid (Aug 27, 2006)

I got this Idea from another thread and thought this might be a helpful thing for people to see what other people use as substrate or ask questions on this now what is everyones prefferd substrate name what scorp you use it it with please  if not then compliment on the mixes and such



                                                                           -Eli


----------



## Ryan C. (Aug 27, 2006)

Xeric - Playsand or Playsand/Coco-fiber mix.
Mesic - Coco-fiber.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 27, 2006)

Xeric-Sand
Mesic-Peat Moss


----------



## Arachno Kid (Aug 28, 2006)

hmm, on second thought what should I keep my V.spins on?


----------



## Ryan C. (Aug 28, 2006)

Sand/coco-fiber mix(or peat) or just sand.


----------



## kahoy (Aug 28, 2006)

heterometrus species = cocopeat, potting soil, mix of the 2
isometrus species = vermiculite, place twigs on the blender, not so moisted coco peat


desert type = sand mix with potting soil, just dont wet it.
forest type/burrowing type = moist substrate/ made of organic matter/ lol sand wasnt organic right?
bark type = plenty of barks, and moist substrate
scorps found on 20feet above the soil (up on the tree with the monkeys) = they dont need substrate


----------



## PIter (Aug 28, 2006)

Peat and sand, the percentage of each depends on what kind of scorpion we're talking about.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Aug 28, 2006)

AK, I keep my V. spins on red Reptisand with a fake log. They dig their scrapes and they love it.

David


----------



## GanjaTaz (Aug 28, 2006)

I keep my Emps on Vermiculite and they seem to like it a lot.


----------



## Prymal (Aug 28, 2006)

H. arizonensis "pallidus', S. mesaensis and V. confusus = playsand
Androctonus spp., D. lindo, H. arizonensis, H. spadix, Ps. apacheanus, V. spinigerus = playsand/topsoil mix (60/40)
D. peloncillensis, D. spitzeri = moistened topsoil
L. mucronatus, V. carolinianus = damp peat


----------



## JSN (Aug 28, 2006)

I mix all my own substrate...try to mimick the scorps natural environment as much as possible...


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 30, 2006)

i use 40% vermiculite and 60% coco fiber mix. 
moist for forest species and dry for semi desert species (with occasional misting).


----------



## azatrox (Aug 31, 2006)

*Currently I keep my...*

A mauritanicus, A australis, A bicolors and L quinquestratus on regular plain old sand.....corkbark hides...works well for these low maintenance critters....

My T. serralatus is kept on peat moss with spanghum moss and corkbark arranged to form vertical hides....Regular misting to ensure proper humidity...

All are kept individually in 2.5 gallon glass enclosures with lockable metal tops, premade holes in the tops to ensure air circulation....

-AzAtrox


----------



## Rigelus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Pandinus imperator . Hetrometrus spinnifer/longimanus/cyaneus
*
Unfertilised potting soil 60%, fine sand 40%..Mixed and totally soaked then drained off and compacted. Terrarium is filled to a depth of 20-25 cm. Surface's are watered every 2-3 days to keep it damp. Watering dish in terrarium. Large'ish pieces of bark and flat stones lay on surface's.

*Opistophthalmus wahlbergii*
Unfertilised potting soil 40%, fine sand 60%..Mixed and dampened just enough so that it holds together when pressed hard. Compacted in terrarium to a depth of 20-25 cm with a 2-5cm layer of drier substrat on top. Flat stones lay on surface. Living plant and watering dish in terrarium. The plant recieves a slight misting twice per week plus 200ml of water injected at the base.

*Buthacus leptochelys*
Fine sand 90%, peat fibers 10%..Mixed and dampened (not that much)then compacted into bottom 5cm of terrarium. 
Fine sand (dry) 90%, peat fibers 10%..Mixed and compacted onto top of moist sand mix to a depth of approx 20cm.
Fine sand (dry) 50% and small pebbles 50% (washed and dried) make up the last 5 cm's of substrate.

*Mesobuthus martensii*
Unfertilised potting soil 50%, fine sand 50%..Mixed and left dry. Small stones laid on half the bottom area of terrarium. Substrate added to a depth of 5-10 cm's and the half with stones at bottom watered.  This half kept moist with weekly waterings. The other half is left dry. Stones and bark in the damp half and twigs and bark in the dry half..

*Babycurus jacksonii*
Unfertilised potting soil 60%, fine sand 30%, small stones 10%..Mixed and soaked then drained and compacted into the bottom of the terrarium to a depth of 5-10cm. Live plant and watering dish added. Plant watered once per week with the substrate being dampened off at the same time. Pieces of bark piled and stacked up in a tower like fashion.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Aug 31, 2006)

all my bark scorpions - Peat moss 70, fine sand 30, this prevents the peat moss form hardening into a cake! and also to let the water sip through when it does hardens up .

Heterometrus sps  - Red burn soil

Pandinus Imperator - 100 percent Peat Moss.

Desert scorpions above 4th instar - 60 percent playsand 40 persand Red burn soil

below 4th - Fine reptile sand .


----------



## Bayushi (Aug 31, 2006)

okay... I gotta ask this.  What is red burn soil?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 31, 2006)

H. paucidens: I was unsure so i have a layer of semi-moist eco-earth( I love that stuff and i get it cheap) on the bottom, and a layer on top of dried reptisand not as smooth as actual sand cuz its made out of walnut shells i think
H.spinifer, P.imperator: Just eco-earth with some decorative moss.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Aug 31, 2006)

bayushi, 

its a kinda soil that very clay based abd can be very fine when dry, and pretty hard when wet down. so its a good choice for heavy scorps. also i have find maintanience easier over peat moss wheni use them for my spinifers., well their natureal habite's ground is "not that soft" like peat moss.

err.. heres some pic of the soil


----------

